# Dover stop over



## greeves (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know of where you can park up at Dover for the night before early Ferry as a lot of the roads have been closed to motorhome parking.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can still park overnight on the front. Its the far end of marine Parade (but its called soemthing else, cant remember what) but its right up by the roundabout/marina.

If you check the signs out you will see that there is a symbol for a car and caravan, thats your spot.

DONT park in the bay marked coaches as I understand you will get a ticket !!!

Enjoy your trip


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is Waterloo Crescent now closed to motorhomes? I've not heard any mention of that.


----------



## greeves (Oct 10, 2012)

*Dover Parking*

Thanks Mrplodd thats great used to park on the seafront years ago with caravan but was not sure where you can park now, we will enjoy our trip going out on the 27th December to Spain and back end of January 

Greeves


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We overnighted on Marine Parade with a few other vans only a few weeks ago.
I seem to recollect a sign on entering Marine Parade but I did not read it, something about a road closure.
I assumed it was a temporary thing? has something happened that it is a permanent closure?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Dover Parking*

Why not catch an evening ferry and then stay at Cite de Europe in Calais. Very quite and safe. We stayed there loads of times. Just follow the signs to the MH parking.

PaulAnn


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Overnighting on Dover Marine Parade is ideal.

Just don't try to access it from the north by the first turn off from the big roundabout - it has a 6' width limit! 

Cité €urope is the best bet on t'other side in the Carrefour MH parking area, very quiet.

Brilliant for shopping and restaurants open until late. 
The centre is closed on Sundays but no probs o'nighting.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> We overnighted on Marine Parade with a few other vans only a few weeks ago.
> I seem to recollect a sign on entering Marine Parade but I did not read it, something about a road closure.
> I assumed it was a temporary thing? has something happened that it is a permanent closure?


Anybody know :?:


----------



## greeves (Oct 10, 2012)

*Dover parking*

Thank you all for that information we have already booked our ferry through the camping and caravan club so not sure if we can change it as it will be Boxing Day so will probably go to dover Marine Parade .


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Grath said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > We overnighted on Marine Parade with a few other vans only a few weeks ago.
> ...


I didn't see any signs when I stayed there 3 nights ago.... Must of been a temporary thing


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

moblee said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Thank you Moblee, it is just that a post earlier in the thread states that M/Hs must park at the far end by the roundabout and marina.
I usually park at the nearest end to the Ferryport.
Thanks again


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

if you need drinking water, at the marina end there is a cafe (the promenade cafe) at one side of it is an outside tap, if its still turned on you will need a small spanner or wrench, told to me by a full timer the last time we stayed overnight.

John


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Overnighting on Dover Marine Parade is ideal.


....but illegal :wink:

Waterloo Crescent is legal

Three pages of it here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-129594-0.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Telbell said:


> > Overnighting on Dover Marine Parade is ideal.
> 
> 
> ....but illegal :wink:
> ...


Thanks, I never knew this and as the police frequently drive past, I thought it was OK.
Well, we know what though did, don't we


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Another place to consider is

Dover Patrol Monument - St Margarets at Cliffe - East Kent

A tarmac cliff top car park with cracking views of the channel. No barriers here.

It's about 10 minutes - 5 miles by road from the Dover ferry terminal.

http://tinyurl.com/aazx34w


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Another place to consider is
> 
> Dover Patrol Monument - St Margarets at Cliffe - East Kent
> 
> ...


Great views and you can see France on a good day. We have also stayed here a few times, great if you want to spend a few daytime hours watching the boats.


----------

